# Bodybuilding series to air on HBO



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding series to air on HBO by Anthony Roberts When I was 14 (15?) I read ???Muscle: Confessions of an Unlikely Bodybuilder??? by Samuel Wilson Fussell. It was given to me by my uncle, a long-time Golds Gym member who trained in south ???Jersey at the same gym as industry- notables such as Scott Chinnery [...]

*Read More...*


----------

